# graco finish pro 9.5



## harleyjoe (Jun 20, 2015)

hi all.i just bought the graco finish pro hvlp 9.5 sprayer. does anyone own/use one.i finally bit the bullet and invested in.i bought all the tips so hopefully I don't need to thin down the latex that much.i was using a cheap wagner fine spray hvlp and had to really thin it.thanks for any tips/help.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

They aren't called tips
Nozzles and needle sets? Question mark cause I think that is exact,,,,,close enuff...closer than tips. They aren't tips.
It might be fluid set? WTF
I hate when I know something. And I can't exactly remember it. And it's common it's something I know I know. Happens more and more, 
Anyway they aren't tips


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Projector set!http://www.spraytechsys.com/literature/wag_lit/wag_pdf/HVLP_training.pdf

This page or whatever you call it. Is great. There is a lot of info on here. Was it ur model? I don't remember. And it doesn't matter that much. It transfers basically to other units. As a 101 intro. This is a well done guide here.


----------



## harleyjoe (Jun 20, 2015)

they're actually called fluid tips on the web.so not sure what the 'wtf' means oden....


----------



## harleyjoe (Jun 20, 2015)

its the graco finish pro 9.5.....


----------



## harleyjoe (Jun 20, 2015)

actually they're called quick release fluid sets Oden sorry.my bad.....and I started to look at that file you sent and the little I read was informative.i apprec that thank you


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Oden said:


> They aren't called tips
> Nozzles and needle sets? Question mark cause I think that is exact,,,,,close enuff...closer than tips. They aren't tips.
> It might be fluid set? WTF
> I hate when I know something. And I can't exactly remember it. And it's common it's something I know I know. Happens more and more,
> Anyway they aren't tips


Ummm. Who cares what the technical name is.. I'll still call it a tip..Missing the point I think..:whistling2:
That machine sounds cool. What do you plan on doing with it mostly?


----------

